# lighttpd problems..



## toxicd (May 13, 2011)

Hi,

I am trying to run www/lighttpd on port 80 but it fails, I don't have any other http web server installed.

```
Starting lighttpd.
2011-05-13 04:40:38: (network.c.358) can't bind to port: 0.0.0.0 80 Address already in use
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/lighttpd: WARNING: failed to start lighttpd
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 13, 2011)

Look what's running on port 80 using [cmd=]sockstat -l4p80[/cmd] and kill it. It may be a previous run of lighttpd.


----------



## toxicd (May 13, 2011)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/wtfhw.png

It works fine if I change server.port to 8080.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 13, 2011)

Try a _specific_ IP address with server.bind, e.g. 127.0.0.1 or the main IP address of the server.


----------



## toxicd (May 13, 2011)

Works fine now, thanks for the advice.


----------

